# Eliminar ruido en un intercomunicador a 60 cm de distancia



## hades_21 (Nov 28, 2009)

buenas necesito saber si alguien puede brindarme asesoría en como diseñar un circuito que me permita rechazar ruido en un intercomunicador a 60 cm de distancia básicamente el intercomunicador trabaja como un interfone parecido a los que usan en las casetas del cine, tengo idea de como implementar el circuito para lograr la comunicacion pero mi problema esta al eliminar el ruido, estoy trabajando en el circuito luego lo colocare. agradezco la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## electromecanico (Nov 28, 2009)

perdon pero no entiendo de donde viene el ruido...es ruido electrico o mecanico


----------

